# Blending a long top knot into the body--example pics?



## doglambfluffyears (Jul 5, 2017)

My puppy is 7 months old and has a lamb cut with a short scissored top knot and defined ears. I think I want to grow it out long and band it but want to keep the lamb cut with the shorter body otherwise. Does anyone have nice clear pics of how this looks from the side/back? I'd like to both have a good idea of what I want and have something to show my groomer so we're on the same page. I'm attaching a picture of the kind of topknot look I like. My pup's body hair is longer than the poodles in that picture, but still quite short through the body. Thanks!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I keep Molly's TK long and all I did was tell her groomer to not cut her TK from the occiput forward....(the base of her skull) I like the 80's 'Hair Band' look !!!! Because it is so long it flops down the sides of her neck in a wild unkempt look that suits her! Her groomer is great at listening to what I want too! I get compliments all the time on her 'signature' hair cut LOL!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

doglambfluffyears said:


> My puppy is 7 months old and has a lamb cut with a short scissored top knot and defined ears. I think I want to grow it out long and band it but want to keep the lamb cut with the shorter body otherwise. Does anyone have nice clear pics of how this looks from the side/back? I'd like to both have a good idea of what I want and have something to show my groomer so we're on the same page. I'm attaching a picture of the kind of topknot look I like. My pup's body hair is longer than the poodles in that picture, but still quite short through the body. Thanks!!


Good luck I have been trying to get that cut and have yet for any of my girls to turn out. The will cut in above the ears, or I let then grown long on topknot and wanted the ears (looks like they are layered) never got it


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I keep Molly's TK long and all I did was tell her groomer to not cut her TK from the occiput forward....(the base of her skull) I like the 80's 'Hair Band' look !!!! Because it is so long it flops down the sides of her neck in a wild unkempt look that suits her! Her groomer is great at listening to what I want too! I get compliments all the time on her 'signature' hair cut LOL!
> 
> That picture of Molly with her head to the side is too much! :act-up:She looks like a model So pretty!!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

You can have it taper down the neck like a pony trim 
















or do it as molly said and just move the hair out of the way and clip right behind the occiput so the head hair can fall back down over it


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

If you take the pony clip, but instead of leaving it long through the neck, you gradually taper the length shorter and shorter from occiput to just behind the withers, you can get a nice contoured shape. I totally cheat by using clipper combs. Longest comb at the occiput, second longest comb an inch back, third longest comb an inch behind that, until it's all blended into the body. Then I take my blenders and blend the transitions.


----------

